# Can't keep my water clean



## garbage88 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a 55g tank filled with 18 African Cichlids, and I cannot keep this tank clean for the life of me. In my tank is sand substrate with 7 fake holey rocks. For equipment I have a fluval 306 and a aqueon 55/75. Before (about 2 months ago) the setup I was using gravel and 2 aqueon 55/75 HOBs and they kept my tank spotless. One I redid my tank I had my fluval 306 and an aquatop cf3000 running, and these two could not keep my tank clean. Now I am at the current setup of my 306 and 55/75, and still it will not stay clean. Now by dirty I mean it is cloudy and there are constant particles floating around the tank. Nowhere near the crystal clear water I had previously. I switched to the 306 due to flawless reviews and I wanted to keep my tank looking neat without having an HOB hanging on my tank. I am considering adding another 55/75 to help clear up this tank. I feel like my 306 should be able to keep this tank clean with ease, but it is not. Any comments or suggestions to help me to get this tank back to its crystal clear shape?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

As long as the filters are set up correctly, a filter is a filter. So what then is the only thing that changed?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

What kind of sand are you using, and how well rinsed was it?

You are observing IMO, one of the big benefits of sand over gravel. Previously, all those particles would end up in the gravel, hidden, but slowly building over time to where problems can occur. Sand being denser, does not allow those particles to settle, and therefore they get stirred up by fish and end up in suspension.

IMO, a 306 is inadequate for your needs, based on the tank length and fish load. They are a decent filter, but just does not have enough flow to do what you want.

If it is simply a case of sand not being rinsed well, try adding the second HOB for a week or so for the extra polishing it will do. Other things to try are different placement of intakes and outlets for the 306 to help try to push all the debris towards the intake. Try doing some searches here for laminar flow. Every tank is a bit different, but even on my 6' tanks, I've had good luck creating a flow such as: Place intake deep on the far left. Place outlet at top left, aimed across the tank. This way, the water flows left to right on the top, then down the right side, and right to left along the bottom, pushing debris towards the intake.


----------



## garbage88 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions. I am using pool filter sand. We spent about an hour rinsing out the bag and a half of sand and so I believe we did a decent job of cleaning the sand. I ordered a second 55/75 to help combat the issue. Also today I plan on doing an intense cleaning of the tank and sand. Is this a good idea and route that I should be taking? if it helps my cichlids are all Malawi and their size ranges from 2" to 6"


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Before you clean out the tank, try a little carbon on the filter and see if this clears out the cloudiness.


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

So you switched your substrate and your filter? I'm not familiar with the filters but did you keep any of the filter media in the new filter? My guess is your tank is going through a cycle. At least that's why it's cloudy.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

keithslater said:


> So you switched your substrate and your filter? I'm not familiar with the filters but did you keep any of the filter media in the new filter? My guess is your tank is going through a cycle. At least that's why it's cloudy.


+1 To this. Hopefully you used the media from your old filters to maintain the cycle. If not, put the old filter media in the new filters right away. Hopefully it hasn't been too long and your BB is still alive.


----------



## deanmbuna (Jul 20, 2014)

I have two recommendations to try and clear the water up. First, change your filter floss in your canister filter once a week. It is remarkable how this will polish the water. Second, use either carbon or, like I do, put some Chemi-pure Blue in the cannister. Between the Chemi-pure and the fresh filter floss, my tank stays very clean.


----------

